# My first Adderall experience



## Jrock (Dec 16, 2008)

Well a few days back I had my first Adderall XR 20mg experience. At first it was weird because everything just looked better, the sky seemed bluer and the grass seemed greener. Within the first hour I was amazed. I actually felt the drive to WANT to socialize. If I had a group of friends I would have wanted to hang out. I also noticed while talking to some friends on the phone that emotions, such as laughing and enthusiasm felt natural. I didn’t have to “force” a laugh, so to speak. I loved it and conversation at that time was more enjoyable for me. I even felt hungry and had a nice lunch chatting up people around me for no reason. Now, I didn’t feel high at all or euphoric. 

About two hours into the adderall, I felt like my eyes where in “tunnel vision” and I became very focused. My drive to WANT to socialize was gone. My easy to access emotions such as laughter/enthusiasm gone as well. I was stuck in focus mode.

About 5 hrs into it I went to Walmart still in Focus mode. I did notice how the adderall gives you a lil hop to your step, It was easy to hold my head up high. Wanting to socialize was dead. However I did notice that I didn’t get as mentally tired from socializing like I normally would. 

16 hrs later the focus part was gone but trying to sleep was impossible. It took me 25 MG Ambien and 4 melatonin just to get 3 hrs of sleep. I couldn’t believe that only 3 hrs of sleep felt like 8 hrs. I was not tired. In fact I only got 4 hrs of the sleep on day 2 with no adderall. Finally the 3 day things became back to normal.

All in all. It does help a little for someone with SA, however there are many pieces missing to be fully therapeutic. I didn’t really feel more talkative but Socializing with people was less draining on my brain, probably because of the focus part. 

At this point I feel a little discouraged. Adderall was ok but not great. I am starting to believe my problem is Introversion. I have social skills but I’m tired of feeling like I have a ticking time clock counting down before I get drained. This is what causes my SAD. 

Feel Free to ask any questions about my experience that I didn’t cover. 

I am starting to feel like we are ****ed and we need to learn to live like this! GRR


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

My Adderall has never helped with my SA. I am glad you had an ok experience with it.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

An approximate description of Adderall's two therapeutic mechanisms is this: it causes dopamine and noradrenaline to be more active (serotonin only slightly). The dopamine generally makes you euphoric and enthusiastic, while noradrenaline makes you jittery and focused.

If you're taking it just as an antidepressant for SA, then you probably don't want the noradrenaline at all; take a look at this:

http://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/NCT00886886

Apparently, NRI drugs (atomoxetine, reboxetine) block some of the effects of MDMA (ecstasy), which is very similar to Adderall. I'd bet the effects it blocks are those of focus and anxiety. In the least, you might want to follow the research about adding NRIs to Adderall.

Personally, I'd much prefer pramipexole for this purpose.


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

Some of you people amaze me with your wealth of knowledge on meds. Is there another med that would help me more than Adderall? Is Adderall top notch? I have tried Vyvanese and all the other stimulants. I just feel like one of you smartie pants knows a med that I could benefit from.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

MAOIs. They should increase dopamine and noradrenaline, like Adderall, but also serotonin. Would be a much more "balanced" treatment for ADHD in my opinion. A newer one called moclobemide has very minimal side-effects.

Also, I think a combination of pramipexole (used for RLS and Parkinson's) with amisulpride would be sustainably brilliant (better than Adderall). Just go to the doc and say you can't stop moving your legs and it's disrupting sleep; bam, you have pramipexole.

Other than those, you might consider adding pregabalin (Lyrica) to your stack, to reduce anxiety from all those stimulants.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

> MAOIs. They should increase dopamine and noradrenaline, like Adderall, but also serotonin. Would be a much more "balanced" treatment for ADHD in my opinion. A newer one called moclobemide has very minimal side-effects.


As relatively selective MAO-A inhibitor Moclobemide has weak action on dopamine, it mainly works on serotonin and norepinephrine. If you increase the dosage too high and also strongly inhibit MAO-B you would have to follow dietary restrictions.



> Also, I think a combination of pramipexole (used for RLS and Parkinson's) with amisulpride would be sustainably brilliant (better than Adderall). Just go to the doc and say you can't stop moving your legs and it's disrupting sleep; bam, you have pramipexole.


The combination of low dose amisulpride and pramipexole could easily get the dopamine levels too high with all it's potential dangerous consequences (eg. acute psychosis).


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Medline said:


> Moclobemide has weak action on dopamine, it mainly works on serotonin and norepinephrine.


I thought MAO-A breaks down monoamines equally, and MAO-B is specific to dopamine and trace amines (moclobemide also has lesser effect on MAO-B). By that info, moclobemide would have slightly higher effect on dopamine than serotonin and [nor]epinephrine, but wouldn't affect PEA too much which can be somewhat anxiogenic like with selegiline 5mg.



> The combination of low dose amisulpride and pramipexole could easily get the dopamine levels too high with all it's potential dangerous consquences (eg. acute psychosis).


I suppose it is a risk, but you would have amisulpride on hand to use at 100mg+ if it happened.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

> I thought MAO-A breaks down monoamines equally, and MAO-B is specific to dopamine and trace amines (moclobemide also has lesser effect on MAO-B). By that info, moclobemide would have slightly higher effect on dopamine than serotonin and [nor]epinephrine, but wouldn't affect PEA too much which can be somewhat anxiogenic like with selegiline 5mg.


Moclobemide mainly inhibits MAO-A. To (strongly) increase dopamine levels it would also have to inhibit MAO-B (about 90%+) - but it doesn't at normal doses. Proof? There are no dietary restrictions! At normal doses enough MAO-B is left to degrade dopamine.



> I suppose it is a risk, but you would have amisulpride on hand to use at 100mg+ if it happened.


Right!


----------



## windmill (May 6, 2009)

Jrock said:


> Well a few days back I had my first Adderall XR 20mg experience. At first it was weird because everything just looked better, the sky seemed bluer and the grass seemed greener. Within the first hour I was amazed. I actually felt the drive to WANT to socialize. If I had a group of friends I would have wanted to hang out. I also noticed while talking to some friends on the phone that emotions, such as laughing and enthusiasm felt natural. I didn't have to "force" a laugh, so to speak. I loved it and conversation at that time was more enjoyable for me. I even felt hungry and had a nice lunch chatting up people around me for no reason. Now, I didn't feel high at all or euphoric.
> 
> About two hours into the adderall, I felt like my eyes where in "tunnel vision" and I became very focused. My drive to WANT to socialize was gone. My easy to access emotions such as laughter/enthusiasm gone as well. I was stuck in focus mode.
> 
> ...


Sounds similar to what I've experienced, also with 20mg of Adderall XR, except that my ability to socialize has lasted a little longer, like anywhere from 4 to 6 hours.

What I've been doing is I've been using those hours to do things and go places that I've never been able to before. May not be the best way to go about "exposure therapy", but for someone with severe SA, it'll have to do for now, especially since everything else I've tried (SSRI's, benzos) has failed dismally in helping my SA.


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

euphoria said:


> An approximate description of Adderall's two therapeutic mechanisms is this: it causes dopamine and noradrenaline to be more active (serotonin only slightly). The dopamine generally makes you euphoric and enthusiastic, while noradrenaline makes you jittery and focused.
> 
> If you're taking it just as an antidepressant for SA, then you probably don't want the noradrenaline at all; take a look at this:
> 
> ...


Adding an NRI to a psychostimulant may not only tailor the effects to be more suited for social phobia, but from what I gather from the link you referenced could also greatly reduce the cardiotoxicity from long-term use of them. I wonder if the confidence-boosting, increased sociability, and willingness to face feared situations would be diminished at all though due to the inhibition of norepinephrine release. If not, do you think it's possible that pramipexole or other dopamine agonists could provide all the benefts for social phobia that CNS stimulants do? Seems too good to be true, since it's not a controlled substance and thus would be much easier to get prescribed than a Schedule II amphetamine.



euphoria said:


> I thought MAO-A breaks down monoamines equally, and MAO-B is specific to dopamine and trace amines (moclobemide also has lesser effect on MAO-B). By that info, moclobemide would have slightly higher effect on dopamine than serotonin and [nor]epinephrine, but wouldn't affect PEA too much which can be somewhat anxiogenic like with selegiline 5mg.


I've been taking Nardil for two weeks now, and if anything it's been more anxiolytic. That must mean that the increased serotonin from unselective MAOIs counters the anxiety from epinephrine, norepinephrine, and PEA becoming more active - but in that case moclobemide should also share this effect.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

> If not, do you think it's possible that pramipexole or other dopamine agonists could provide all the benefts for social phobia that CNS stimulants do? Seems too good to be true, since it's not a controlled substance and thus would be much easier to get prescribed than a Schedule II amphetamine.


No. Complete different mechanism of action and if this really worked, drug companies, drug abusers, the DEA and psychiatrists would have known this many many years before some guys on the internet at the year 2009... 



> I've been taking Nardil for two weeks now, and if anything it's been more anxiolytic. That must mean that the increased serotonin from unselective MAOIs counters the anxiety from epinephrine, norepinephrine, and PEA becoming more active - but in that case moclobemide should also share this effect.


PEA is degraded by MAO-B, but at normal doses (where no dietary restrictions have to be followed) Moclobemide does not sufficiently inhibit MAO-B to significantly increase PEA levels. Nardil' metabolite phenylethylidenehydrazine is a GABA transaminase inhibitor and therefor increases brain GABA levels, which could be responsible for the anxiolysis you feel now.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Medline said:


> No. Complete different mechanism of action and if this really worked drug abusers, the DEA and psychiatrists would have known this many many years before some guys on the internet at the year 2009...


It does work; I think it's only recently becoming more popular as it's pretty obscure. "Rocknroll714" said he tried a similar DA agonist and it was mildly euphoric plus "great for SA"; "possibly on par with opiates in terms of anxiolysis".

If you look at this article, it describes how D2 agonists cause an _increase_ in D2 receptors, not the usual down-regulation we'd expect:

http://oldwww.iosh.gov.tw/data/f16/shp16_1_1.pdf

Patent for pramipexole in cocaine dependency:

http://www.freepatentsonline.com/6750235.html


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

Well, no studies exist for any dopamine agonist for SA as far as I know, not even the pretty useless uncontrolled ones. Drug companies show no interest, invest no money in that area.


----------



## beaches09 (Feb 1, 2009)

Jrock your Adderall experience is the exact same as it is for me. The tunnel vision thing for getting stuff done is pretty wicked huh? 

When I added an SSRI to the mix it changed everything. All those positive social feelings you felt, they were with me around the clock instead of just temporary and they were much more intense. The difference in social anxiety mood improvement to say that it was fantastic is an understatement.

Adderall by itself made me more antisocial.


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

Medline said:


> PEA is degraded by MAO-B, but at normal doses (where no dietary restrictions have to be followed) Moclobemide does not sufficiently inhibit MAO-B to significantly increase PEA levels. Nardil' metabolite phenylethylidenehydrazine is a GABA transaminase inhibitor and therefor increases brain GABA levels, which could be responsible for the anxiolysis you feel now.


So do you think Parnate would be anxiogenic since it's a non-hydrazine unselective MAOI? Or would the serotonergic action balance things out?


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

It's not anxiogenic, just less anxiolytic than Nardil, but Nardil has much more side effects. Parnate + Klonopin is great for SA, then you have enough GABA too.


----------



## windmill (May 6, 2009)

beaches09 said:


> When I added an SSRI to the mix it changed everything. All those positive social feelings you felt, they were with me around the clock. The difference in social anxiety mood improvement to say that it was fantastic is an understatement.


Which SSRI did you add to the mix if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## beaches09 (Feb 1, 2009)

The one I mixed with Adderall was Zoloft. It was truly great and the best med combo I've ever been on


----------



## Jrock (Dec 16, 2008)

beaches09 said:


> Jrock your Adderall experience is the exact same as it is for me. To a T. The tunnel vision thing for getting stuff done is pretty wicked huh?


Yea man it definitely was weird. I walked outside and all of a sudden I felt my eyes "zero in" on specific points rather then pan my surroundings like I naturally do.

I can see where some people say it increases there anxiety. To a certain extent it make me feel a little jittery and restless (like a red bull does, but Addy is more extreme), However it gave me the energy I needed to channel that anxiety out-wards with people. Hence, getting more positive feedback to keep going. After awhile it became tiresome because there was no "off" button. Not moving my body definitely made me feel more anxious. As long as I kept moving, burning that excess energy I was cool.

The Addy was OK but it's missing many elements to help with socializing.


----------



## Jrock (Dec 16, 2008)

windmill said:


> especially since everything else I've tried (SSRI's, benzos) has failed dismally in helping my SA.


I believe all SSRI's and benzo's do is make me more comfortable doing nothing about the problem rather then fixing what got me there to begin with......


----------



## beaches09 (Feb 1, 2009)

^^ mixing meds leads to an entirely different story. 

The key element you are talking about that you are missing in the Adderall experience is serotonin. However you go out about increasing it is up to you. 

It's all about balance. Too much of one neurotransmitter leads to negative effects. That's why meds that work on only one neurotransmitter fail to do much for many people, or only slightly, or actually makes them worse.

When you take Adderall you are getting more dopamine and noradrenaline leading to feelings that are going to hype you up. The way to balance that is by adding a gaba or serotonin. Then the extra anxiousness and unsettling feelings will dissipate and you will be left in harmony.

Same as taking an SSRI by itself leads most people to feel like crap, tired, sluggish, unmotivated, etc. Adding a stimulating agent would take care of that and they would be left in harmony.

You'll notice a lot of the guy's here that are I'll use the word "power players" they always play with cocktails and not just one med. We all want a magic pill that can do it all, but that's hard to come by. Nardil is the only med that I know of that pretty much hits almost everything if someone were looking for only a single med.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

True; there is such a complex interplay between all neurotransmitter systems, targeting only one is often not the best idea.


----------



## supercalaturk (May 19, 2009)

I'm on Adderall 25mg XR for ADD & I promise you it DOES NOT help with any social issues...at least, not me anyway. In fact, it probably worsened the anxiety. But it helped me in other areas such as school & obesity.


----------



## arhmt9 (Mar 8, 2009)

Hey JRock. Glad to hear you got Adderall. What did you have to say to the PD in order to get it? 

As for me - I am only taking Adderall at this time because it combats the sleepiness that I get from Paxil. And Paxil is the only SSRI that has helped me with anxiety. I haven't stuttered once since I got back on Paxil. 

Adderall does make me talk a lot, I have noticed. To be honest, at first I liked Adderall but I really don't like it anymore. The only reason I am still taking it is because it suppresses my appetite and helps me stick to my diet. I have lost 13 lbs since I first started on it. And I believe that was about 8 weeks ago. 

And I actually get less done at work when I am taking Adderall. Adderall actually gives me ADHD. I know it is weird but it does. I can't focus on one thing. If I want to have a completly productive day at work, then I don't take Adderall. 

I also got prescribed Xanax. I did not like at all. All it did was put me right to sleep. It was nice when I was traveling because I could sleep sitting upright in a chair while waiting for my flight.

So as soon as I lose 7 more pounds, I am going to get off of Adderall and Paxil and start on Parnate. 

Okay - now I remember why I responded to this post. See how Adderall makes me lose focus? I completely forgot what I was planning on saying and went off on a tangent about something else.

You say "I have social skills but I’m tired of feeling like I have a ticking time clock counting down before I get drained. This is what causes my SAD."

I used to have the same problem. I went to 6 years of pschyo therapy and it really really helped a lot. I went from having 1 friend to having 20 friends and going out every weekend. So the pshyco therapy was the biggest thing that helped me. Remeber that each therpist will practice a different kind of therapy. Pschyo therapy was the best for me. 

Another big thing that helped a lot was paxil. So if paxil doesn't work for you then maybe you could try an MAOI or something. 

Those are the 2 major things. 

The other thing that I realized is that people that are extroverts get their energy from social interactions. So in order for them to feel centered they have to be around people. Introverts on the other hand get their energy from alone time. Needing alone time is normal and we will never be able to change ourselves into extroverts. But the amount of alone time that us SA people need and how drained we feel afterwards is not normal. But I am living proof that you can get better. And if I can, then anyone can. All you have to do is make a conscience decision to change this about yourself and the universe will bring the people and the experiences into your life to make it happen. But the key is that you have to set it as a goal and go after it. 

I used to get just as drained as you did. I would go out and be with people for 1 evening and then I would need 2 weeks of alone time to recover. But now I don't ever really feel drained. I made it a conscience decision to try recover from this. And I worked hard at it. I tried multiple therapists before I found the right one. I made myself go to therapy even when it was hard and I didn't want to go. 

Another thingI realized is that when I go out I like to go to places where it doesn't matter what you are wearing and you can just hang out with friends,etc... I had some friends that liked to hang out at places where everyone is all dressed up so I would go there with them. That was very draining for me. And the reason is because that wasn't me. I was uncomfortable there. Then I found some friends that liked to go to bars wearing hoodies and flip flops. And I realized that I liked these kinds of people more. And I felt less drained around them. 

Anyways, I just wanted to let you know that I used to have the same problem but it is pretty much completely gone now. I'm very social now and have lots of friends. And am even able to go on dates. 

You will get better. Just make it a priority in your life and keep trying things and eventually something will work for you. Whether it is therapy, medication or a combination of both.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

arhmt9 said:


> Needing alone time is normal and we will never be able to change ourselves into extroverts.


I plan to be an extrovert when I get my med regimen sorted out. It is totally possible to do, and I have been one in the past.


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

I prefer to be alone most of the time. I don't think I will ever be an extrovert. I need little social contact to be content.


----------



## Jrock (Dec 16, 2008)

Yea but how mentally healthy is that really? Humans are pack creatures. Personally I dont know how introvert DNA survived during a time when dependance on a pack for survioral was neccessary for living.


----------



## arhmt9 (Mar 8, 2009)

euphoria said:


> I plan to be an extrovert when I get my med regimen sorted out. It is totally possible to do, and I have been one in the past.


You could very well be right. We all have different paths to follow and different things are going to help us overcome our SA because it is caused by different things.

The main thing that was causing mine is irrational and incorrect beliefs about myself and other people that I learned during my childhood. Like I am not as good as other people, etc.... Nobody is going to like me. They are going to reject me, etc. And that is why pschco therapy helped me. Because we went back to my childhood and healed some of the old wounds and also helped me to replace the old negative beliefs with new ones that work for me instead of against me.

And also the medication. That helps too of course.

Anyways. I was just saying what worked for me. And you're right - I could be totally wrong the introvert/extrovert stuff. Or maybe your true personality is an extrovert and your SA just makes you behave like an introvert:yes

We will eventually be healed of SA as long as we keep working on it. And if it is caused from something in our child then we must be brave enough to seek out the right therapist and together talk about and face the pain. I'm not saying everyone's SA is caused from their childhood.


----------



## Jrock (Dec 16, 2008)

arhmt9 said:


> Hey JRock. Glad to hear you got Adderall. What did you have to say to the PD in order to get it? ..............
> 
> ......You say "I have social skills but I'm tired of feeling like I have a ticking time clock counting down before I get drained. This is what causes my SAD."
> 
> I used to have the same problem. I went to 6 years of pschyo therapy and it really really helped a lot. I went from having 1 friend to having 20 friends and going out every weekend. So the pshyco therapy was the biggest thing that helped me. Remeber that each therpist will practice a different kind of therapy. Pschyo therapy was the best for me.


I didn't get it from a PD. I believed (and still do but to a lesser extent) I had inattentive ADD. I wanted to know the benefits I would get from this drug before I pursued the medical "merry go around" trying to get it. I am not completely sure the benefits are worth the cost and aggravation of going through a PD's protocol.

I recognize people have SA for different reasons on here. I am not a believer that therapy would help "ME". I was not bullied when I was younger, made fun of, alienated from groups. I don't think, "will this person like me", because quite frankly, I couldn't give a ****. I suppose if I needed to, I could have 20 friends, go out every weekend, have multiple girlfriends at the same time, and be da man, but I am not wired that way. Cognitively, I could do it, but the mentally draining and lack of pleasure I get from "hanging out"; makes it not worth it. So, I seek isolation. It effects the quality of my life and forever been seeking why this is the case.... Biology is the only reasonable explanation.

Thanks for your post and good luck with your endevors.....

Also check out this thread. I can relate to alot of this. http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f26/i-just-dont-have-the-energy-to-socialize-17883/


----------



## arhmt9 (Mar 8, 2009)

Tell me about your childhood if you don't mind. Did you have a lot of friends growing up? When did the SA start? Was there ever a time in your life when you did not have SA? What was your relationship with your parents and other siblings like? Also does anyone else in your family have depression or SA?

What are the thoughts that are running through your head when you are in draining social situations? I think this is the *KEY*to figuring out what is causing your SA or feeling of being drained. Try to write them down so you know exactly what they are. Also write down what you think of the people you are socializing with. Do you find them boring? Do you not even like them? Do you wish they would shut up and quit talking, etc.

Also, I read through the posts on the link that you sent. Do you relate to Misanthropy's first post or QuietGal's 2nd post? In other words, do you have a difficult time setting boundaries with people? Or do you feel that other people are thinking that the things you are saying are stupid?

Another thing that as helped me is this book called "Dark Side of the Light Chasers" by Debbie Ford. http://www.debbieford.com/index.php?p=Shadow&a=1009

I know her material isn't for everyone but I really like it. The book and the exercises in the book help us to uncover the blueprint that is driving our behaviors and actions. Many times these are hidden in our subconscience and her book and exercises help to uncover it. If you do decide to read the book, be sure to actually do the exercises. I was AMAZED at some of the things I found about myself when I did the exercises and let my subconscience "talk". If you are really serious about figuring yourself out this is the book for you.

On the otherhand, SA could be caused by something as simple as lack of social skills. But you did say that you had good social skills and from talking with you on this forum it does seem like you do.


----------



## Jrock (Dec 16, 2008)

Interesting post. I will get back to you here tomorrow after I give it some thought


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

arhmt9 said:


> Tell me about your childhood if you don't mind. Did you have a lot of friends growing up? When did the SA start? Was there ever a time in your life when you did not have SA? What was your relationship with your parents and other siblings like? Also does anyone else in your family have depression or SA?
> 
> What are the thoughts that are running through your head when you are in draining social situations? I think this is the *KEY*to figuring out what is causing your SA or feeling of being drained. Try to write them down so you know exactly what they are. Also write down what you think of the people you are socializing with. Do you find them boring? Do you not even like them? Do you wish they would shut up and quit talking, etc.
> 
> ...


I have schizoid personality disorder. I don't have a lack of social skills, I just have such a low social drive that I am somewhat similar to an unmedicated Parkinson's patient, or someone on antipsychotic meds. In fact I've always been too nice for my own good with way too much empathy (meaning I'm not a social retard).

When I am in a social situation, I sometimes get anxious. The "anxious thoughts" are mostly concerned with people realising I am boring as **** without any drugs to take. This is not a vast overstatement, my motivation and such are so low that I am very dull indeed. I have never had a panic attack, as I am not the type of person who panics. I also sometimes get anxious about my seemingly high adrenaline levels and everything associated with that (people noticing tremors, etc.).

When I was younger, at times people ripped the piss out of me for the way I was. Everyone tried to tell me I would grow out of my troubles, and that I was perfectly normal, but since a child I have noticed differences in myself I now attribute to low dopamine function. It was like there was this invisible wall preventing me from doing certain things and being happy.

How do you suggest I get a better social drive with psychology? How would I activate my pleasure centres and lose this anhedonia?

I believe psychology can describe how events happened, but misses the point entirely about what biology caused these events. For example, a guy could slip up making a presentation in school and have everyone laugh at him, and the same happen to another dude. One may brush it off and laugh about it, while the other develops a phobia of presentations. What is the difference? Their biology.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Freesix88 said:


> @euphoria, do you have OCD too? I'm just curious.


Yes, but I got over 99% of it years ago.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

How did you know I have OCD?


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Freesix88 said:


> What drugs are you planning to use for your low dopamine function?


In precisely 1 hour and 4 minutes I should get a script for moclobemide. It has a modest effect on dopamine, as well as serotonin and (to a lesser extent due to octopamine) noradrenaline. I'll need some magnesium to keep things sustainable, plus amisulpride and pramipexole.

If moclobemide's anxiolytic effect isn't strong enough I may consider adding a very low dose SSRI to the mix, or switch entirely to SSRI + mirtazapine. I'm looking to acquire some buprenorphine too, plus lots of supplements. I'm quite sure my regimen will include low-dose ketamine as well, eventually. Finally, I will be buying some huperzine A to keep the dopamine:acetylcholine ratio cool.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

Try really low low doses when adding an SSRI to Moclobemide. Here is a "trip report" of a guy who combined just 10mg paroxetine with some Moclobemide. 



> -Some say it is safe - others says it is not. 600mg moclombemide and
> 20mg paroxetine has been used in patients without any major
> complications. I decided to try 300mg moclobemide and 10mg paroxetine
> myself - which is said to be a safe combination. It certainly was not.
> ...


----------



## beaches09 (Feb 1, 2009)

euphoria said:


> In precisely 1 hour and 4 minutes I should get a script for moclobemide.


I can't wait to hear how this goes


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Medline said:


> Try really low low doses when adding an SSRI to Moclobemide. Here is a "trip report" of a guy who combined just 10mg paroxetine with some Moclobemide.


Sounds fun.


----------



## Mandyy (Jan 3, 2011)

Today I took an Adderall because I was feeling extra nervous.
It was prescribed to me to help me focus but I took it cause I remember someone saying that it helped them calm down. After I first took it I noticed that I felt tired and weaker and all lights and sounds made my head hurt really badly. But then I realized that I didn't feel nervous AT ALL for around 2 or 3 hours. I was in a really good mood and for once not feeling irritated. And for literally the first time in a long time, I felt pretty and my self esteem was high. My heart was RACING though for hours after I took the pill.
But even with all those sh*tty side effects, I'm still going to continue taking it everyday cause the positive feelings I got from it were amazing.
And I don't know if this is relevant, but I've been taking prozac for about 2 weeks. And the only thing prozac has done is killed my appetite. I didn't like food much before, but now it's just gone.


----------



## racingmind (Sep 26, 2010)

extros get energy from being around people because they find interest in interactions. I prefer to see this as they require a different kind of "stimulation". SOme internet addicts get energy from going online, likewise. Changing meds will alter the chemistry require to switch these "interests". Dopamine, serotonin, etc all play a large role.

Changing one's brain chemistry I hope will one day be as easy as finding a pill for cholestrol although if someone follows the traditional path of big pharmas then its gonna be a long path with our current views and technology. I definitely believe its possible though.


----------



## jonnynobody (Dec 3, 2010)

Addy is just prescription speed dude...know any speed addicts who socialize well? I've known of many (including myself in my younger years), but the socializing and good feeling only lasts as long as the high. What goes up, must come down. I think the pharmaceutical industry knows what they're doing by marketing this crap to literally anybody and everybody who says they either can't pay attention or is hyperactive. They're giving this crap to kids as young as 6 years old...c'mon...a CII controlled substance (same class as methamphetamine, cocaine, and morphine)...sounds like most people simply need a therapist rather than a pill pushing psychiatrist to get to the root of the disorder in question. (That's my personal experience by the way and my "personal" observations of others in a situation similar to my own, so take that for what you will.)


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

jonnynobody said:


> Addy is just prescription speed dude...know any speed addicts who socialize well? I've known of many (including myself in my younger years), but the socializing and good feeling only lasts as long as the high. What goes up, must come down. I think the pharmaceutical industry knows what they're doing by marketing this crap to literally anybody and everybody who says they either can't pay attention or is hyperactive. They're giving this crap to kids as young as 6 years old...c'mon...a CII controlled substance (same class as methamphetamine, cocaine, and morphine)...sounds like most people simply need a therapist rather than a pill pushing psychiatrist to get to the root of the disorder in question. (That's my personal experience by the way and my "personal" observations of others in a situation similar to my own, so take that for what you will.)


Ah, spreading some more never before soon nonesense i see:evil


----------



## jonnynobody (Dec 3, 2010)

crayzyMed said:


> Ah, spreading some more never before soon nonesense i see:evil


I'm not really sure what you're even trying to say...


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

jonnynobody said:


> I'm not really sure what you're even trying to say...


That therapeutic use of amphetamine has no relevance at all to recreational use, obviously snorting speed isnt helpfull long term with SA, therapeutic doses of amp are, if you dont see the difference then i dont know what to say.


----------



## jonnynobody (Dec 3, 2010)

crayzyMed said:


> That therapeutic use of amphetamine has no relevance at all to recreational use, obviously snorting speed isnt helpfull long term with SA, therapeutic doses of amp are, if you dont see the difference then i dont know what to say.


I see the difference just fine. 1 person may get their speed from the guy on the corner and another gets it from a doctor wearing a white jacket (paid for by insurance nonetheless). Opinions are like ******** my friend...everybody has one and they all stink.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

jonnynobody said:


> I see the difference just fine. 1 person may get their speed from the guy on the corner and another gets it from a doctor wearing a white jacket (paid for by insurance nonetheless). Opinions are like ******** my friend...everybody has one and they all stink.


Do you realise a recreational dose is 120mg and a therapeutic dose 20mg? If you consider them simular please can i get your amp tolerance?


----------



## jonnynobody (Dec 3, 2010)

crayzyMed said:


> Do you realise a recreational dose is 120mg and a therapeutic dose 20mg? If you consider them simular please can i get your amp tolerance?


As far as I know, 120mg of adderall would kill most anybody so I don't know where you're getting your facts on that. I have been on adderall 2 times in my life. The first experience was when I was prescribed 1 20mg XR 1 x/day and it felt like I had ingested a large dose of meth. I didn't sleep for 3 days and almost went to the emergency room. 4 or 5 years later my doc wanted me to give it another try with a smaller dose....this time 10mg IR 1x/day. Again, I didn't sleep for 2 days...not 1 single second of sleep. Flushed the rest of my script and never refilled. Had I taken 120mg of that stuff...I would have been wearing a toe tag in a morgue. For a small faction of patients, the stuff works...but most people do not need such a powerful narcotic with such dangerous side effects. By the way, most people that take that stuff have to take another prescription just to off set the horrible mood swings when the stimulant wears off which creates another addiction and further complications that could last a lifetime. The simple point i'm trying to make is that there are better options out there that should be tried first before relying on an amphetamine high to get you through your day.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

How can 120mg kill someone? Ive never taking those doses but 60mg of dex doesnt even come CLOSE to the recreational effects of street amphetamine, ppl around here usually consume a gram in a night, around 60% pure if we can get good stuff.

That you get recreational effects is absolutely normal, however tolerance develops RAPIDLY, i dont see how you cant sleep 3 days after a dose of adderall, you must be really sensitive.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

jonnynobody said:


> As far as I know, 120mg of adderall would kill most anybody so I don't know where you're getting your facts on that. I have been on adderall 2 times in my life. The first experience was when I was prescribed 1 20mg XR 1 x/day and it felt like I had ingested a large dose of meth. I didn't sleep for 3 days and almost went to the emergency room. 4 or 5 years later my doc wanted me to give it another try with a smaller dose....this time 10mg IR 1x/day. Again, I didn't sleep for 2 days...not 1 single second of sleep. Flushed the rest of my script and never refilled. Had I taken 120mg of that stuff...I would have been wearing a toe tag in a morgue. For a small faction of patients, the stuff works...but most people do not need such a powerful narcotic with such dangerous side effects. By the way, most people that take that stuff have to take another prescription just to off set the horrible mood swings when the stimulant wears off which creates another addiction and further complications that could last a lifetime. The simple point i'm trying to make is that there are better options out there that should be tried first before relying on an amphetamine high to get you through your day.


Amphetamine is the most promosing treatment for social anxiety as other dopaminergics come with way too many side effects imo, the mood swings you get tolerant too if you take them for ADHD as the euphoric effects disappear, for other disorder i recommend agents to block tolerance and crashes.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Without social skills, confidence, exposure and other strategy's therapeutic doses of amp wont work, there's noy relying on a high going on, simple as that.


----------



## racingmind (Sep 26, 2010)

@johnny 

the "High" is not normal which is why it wears off over a few days and only the focus remains. just cause it doesn't work on you doesn't mean it's not effective for the other 60% of the people who use it.


----------



## jonnynobody (Dec 3, 2010)

racingmind said:


> @johnny
> 
> the "High" is not normal which is why it wears off over a few days and only the focus remains. just cause it doesn't work on you doesn't mean it's not effective for the other 60% of the people who use it.


I feel what you're saying. I think my hypersensitivity to stimulants is what caused my bad experience. The benefits were there but the side effects, I just couldn't take...constant jaw clenching, tooth pain (really weird), and the onset of depression as the medication wore off in the afternoon / evening not to mention my heart feeling as though it was going to pound right out of my chest (very scary feeling). I've known people in JR high, years ago, when they still manufactured the 40MG adderall IR pills who could take their dose and you couldn't even tell they were medicated....unfreaking believable to me. If I took 40mg of adderall IR, I wouldn't sleep for a week and I'd be bugged out of my mind. Different strokes for different folks I suppose.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Yeah, a therapeutic dose of amp takes away the "social anxiety wall" and makes me more talkative, as talkative as normal ppl are, this isnt in anyway comparable to a crystal meth high, which is why i found that comparison absurd, ive also been staying inside too much lately and to get really prosocial i need to push myself again first so im used to it again and then start calling ppl out of myself on amp, unlike recreational doses where i would be calling everyone that may be able to go out and talk everyone's ear off.


----------



## californiakid18 (Jan 10, 2011)

euphoria said:


> An approximate description of Adderall's two therapeutic mechanisms is this: it causes dopamine and noradrenaline to be more active (serotonin only slightly). The dopamine generally makes you euphoric and enthusiastic, while noradrenaline makes you jittery and focused.
> 
> If you're taking it just as an antidepressant for SA, then you probably don't want the noradrenaline at all; take a look at this:
> 
> ...


this is kinda incorrect , because only sometimes is ecstasy containing amphetamine , alot of times they contain ketamine instead of ....


----------



## californiakid18 (Jan 10, 2011)

crayzyMed said:


> How can 120mg kill someone? Ive never taking those doses but 60mg of dex doesnt even come CLOSE to the recreational effects of street amphetamine, ppl around here usually consume a gram in a night, around 60% pure if we can get good stuff.
> 
> That you get recreational effects is absolutely normal, however tolerance develops RAPIDLY, i dont see how you cant sleep 3 days after a dose of adderall, you must be really sensitive.


with much respectt thatts bull ... i live in the middle of the california desert , where all the meth or tweak or whatever you call it got started started , for southern cali atleast ... my county has the highest meth lab rate in the country ... so i know my tweak trust me and you would absolutley have youre heart explode if you smoked a gram of meth ,,,


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

californiakid18 said:


> with much respectt thatts bull ... i live in the middle of the california desert , where all the meth or tweak or whatever you call it got started started , for southern cali atleast ... my county has the highest meth lab rate in the country ... so i know my tweak trust me and you would absolutley have youre heart explode if you smoked a gram of meth ,,,


We dont have any meth here, i'm talking about racemic amp and we dont smoke it (never heared of anyone doing that) but usually snort it.


----------



## dayuno (Nov 10, 2012)

jonnynobody said:


> As far as I know, 120mg of adderall would kill most anybody so I don't know where you're getting your facts on that. I have been on adderall 2 times in my life. The first experience was when I was prescribed 1 20mg XR 1 x/day and it felt like I had ingested a large dose of meth. I didn't sleep for 3 days and almost went to the emergency room. 4 or 5 years later my doc wanted me to give it another try with a smaller dose....this time 10mg IR 1x/day. Again, I didn't sleep for 2 days...not 1 single second of sleep. Flushed the rest of my script and never refilled. Had I taken 120mg of that stuff...I would have been wearing a toe tag in a morgue. For a small faction of patients, the stuff works...but most people do not need such a powerful narcotic with such dangerous side effects. By the way, most people that take that stuff have to take another prescription just to off set the horrible mood swings when the stimulant wears off which creates another addiction and further complications that could last a lifetime. The simple point i'm trying to make is that there are better options out there that should be tried first before relying on an amphetamine high to get you through your day.


LMAO I ve done 200 mg and Im not dead.


----------

